# bergamont contrail ltd 2013 oder



## suave (28. März 2013)

guten Tag, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. bin jetzt soweit, dass ich mich für 2 Bikes entschieden habe und sind die beiden Bikes auch gefahren. haben mich beide überzeugt und von preis her sind die beiden identisch. es handelt sich um bergamont contrail ltd 2013 für 1799 und felt compulsion expert von 2012 auch für 1799. da ich mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann, bitte ich euch um euren Rat und bitte auch begründen warum ich eurer Meinung nach das bike nehmen soll. jetzt bitte nicht alle zu bergamont raten da ihr das alle fährt (fahre einen smart und würde keinen raten sich so ein Auto anzuschaffen    )
ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

mfg niko


----------



## unkreativ (28. März 2013)

Hi Niko,
ich bin das neue Contrail noch nicht gefahren, bin aber ziemlicher Fan der Bikes von Bergamont (2x Threesome, 1x Revox im Keller). Ich könnte das mit verschiedenen Dingen begründen, das Problem ist aber, dass Du eigentlich keinen Rat zu Bergamont haben wolltest.

Das bringt mich jetzt in eine doofe Situation, weil ich das Felt gar nicht kenne. Aber ich könnte Dir dazu raten, weil ich aus dem Rennrad-Bereich Leute kenne, die Felt fahren und lieben.

Deine Wahl hat ein wenig was von Mercedes vs. BMW: beide Räder sind bestimmt ihr Geld absolut Wert und jede Empfehlung läuft auf eine sehr subjektive Betrachtung heraus.

Dummerweise kostetn jetzt auch noch beide das Gleiche. Wenn sie sich nicht anders unterscheiden, könnte man ja nur noch über das Modelljahr diskutieren. Aber auch ohne das würde ich Dir zu dem Bergamont raten, wenn ich dürfte. Nix gegen das Felt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suave (28. März 2013)

danke dir unkreativ, klar kannst du mir zu bergamont bike raten nur solltest du begründen warum. ich wolltu keinen rat haben wie z.b. " kauf dir bergamont weil ich den auch fahre und ihn toll finde " das ist für mich kein grund  will schon wissen warum man es toll findet oder warum nicht. würde gerne deine erfahrung zu den bike hören. was ist posetiev was negatiev.
mir persönlich gefällt der bergamont auch bisschen mehr, da es sich bisschen wohler anfühlt. deswegen wollte ich paar fakten von euch wissen. "bin für bergamont weil .... oder bin für felt weil...."


----------



## bergamont (28. März 2013)

@suave
Dein Post wäre wohl besser in einem Hersteller-neutralen Bereich des Forums aufgehoben (z.B. der Kaufberatung), denn hier sollen ja zwei Bikes unterschiedlicher Marken verglichen werden und das in Deinem Interesse möglichst ohne unparteiisch. Da Du hier im Herstellerforum von Bergamont gepostet hast, können wir zwar jede Menge zum Thema Contrail sagen, allerdings weniger im Vergleich mit dem genannten Felt.

Hast Du denn konkrete Fragen zum Contrail, z.B. was den Einsatzbereich oder die Ausstattung angeht? Dazu können wir natürlich jederzeit und ausführlich etwas sagen. 

Oder fangen wir vielleicht so herum an: Was hast Du denn mit dem neuen Bike genau vor? Was erwartest Du von einem neuen Bike im vergleich zum Alten oder ist das Dein erstes MTB?


----------



## unkreativ (28. März 2013)

@suave
Das ist alles höchst subjektiv. Am Preis machst Du ja etwa auch die Ausstattung fest und wenn Du meine Beiträge liest, wirst Du sehen, dass ich ja z. B. meine Bremsen immer auf XT umrüste ;-)

Die Bergamonts punkten bei mir, weil ich mich bei der Testfahrt drauf setze und einfach wohl fühle. Und wenn ich damit mal wo runter schüssel habe ich immer ein sicheres Gefühl.

Dürfte schwer sein, Dir Deine Entscheidung "objektiv" zu erleichtern...


----------



## christucci (31. März 2013)

hey niko,

ich selber fahre das Contrail LTD 2011 mit leichten Änderungen, die aber schon der Vorbesitzer durchgeführt hat, seit September letzten Jahres. Wie unkreativ schon gesagt hat: die vielgelobte Wohlfühlgeometrie der Bergamonts ist wirklich toll - es macht einfach Spaß zu fahren, weil man das Gefühl hat, dass es "einfach passt". Fahre das Rad mit etwas kürzerem Vorbau, Enduro LRS mit Conti-Reifen (RQ und MKII in 2.4) und der SLX Bremse.. so kann ich bei ruppigerem Terrain sogar (fast) mit meinem Kollegen mitkommen, der das Enduro aus 2008 fährt. Dennoch ist das Rad leicht genug, um auch mal ne große Tour zu fahren. 
In Fakten gefällt mir am Contrail:
+ kompakte Geometrie (Grüße M bei 1,73m Körpergröße), dadurch
+ ziemlich agil
+ gefühlt mehr Federweg und sehr trailfreundlich
+ leicht genug für Touren
+ Sensibilität des Fahrwerks.. der Hinterbau ist echt super schluckfreudig und nie zu straff
+ Ausstattung ist ohne großartige Blender (beim 11er Bike) - durchweg gut und durchdacht ausgestattet.

Kann Dir also nur das Contrail nur empfehlen, da es meiner Meinung nach viel Potenzial hat und dadurch sehr vielseitig einsetzbar ist.

So, zum Felt kann ich nix sagen, hoffe aber ich konnte trotzdem pro Bergamont helfen! 

LG,
ludwig


----------



## sJany (31. März 2013)

Ich könnte jetzt auch antworten, dass ich dir zum Contrail rate, weil ich selbst eins fahre und super zufrieden damit bin. Stattdessen rate ich dir: wenn du dich auf dem Bergamont wohl gefühlt hast, nimm es. Es gibt objektiv keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht. Sehr guter Rahmen, solide Ausstattung. Also lass bei zwei Bikes in der gleichen Preisklasse einfach dein Popogefühl entscheiden.


----------



## Kregi (1. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde diesen Thread sehr spannend, habe aber noch die einte oder andere Frage. Hoffentlich stört es dich nicht suave wenn ich meine Fragen gleich hier stelle  

Ich überlege mir auch ein Contrail LTD zukaufen. Ich würde es vor allem für Waldwege und vergleichbares benötigen, aber auch für einfachere Singeltrails in den Bergen, den Berg hoch und wieder normal runter  Für dieses Einsatzgebiet sollte sich das Contrail LTD sehr gut eignen, oder?

Kurz eine Frage an *christucci*: Was meinst du mit "vielgelobte *Wohlfühlgeometrie*" ?


----------



## suave (1. April 2013)

hi, sorry für die späte antwort, war über ostern verreist.
und mich stört es nicht wenn du fragen stellst 
einsatzgebiet ist bei mir genau so wie bei kregi. überwiegend wald und schotterwege


----------



## christucci (3. April 2013)

@Kregi: habe schon häufiger, u.a. auch hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Bergamont Bikes häufig einfach angenehme Geometrien haben. Ist sicherlich immer subjektiv und bei jedem anders. Ich persönlich empfand, dass ich fürs Contrail gar keine "Eingewöhnungszeit" o.ä. brauchte. Habe schon einige andere Bikes gefahren (u.a. Centurion, Merida, Cube, Müsing) und muss sagen, dass bei dem Contrail einfach von vornherein alles stimmig war (Oberrohrlänge, Sitzposition, Lenkung, etc.). Ich mag keine sonderlich gestreckte Sitzposition aber ebenso auch nicht zu... hm.. gestaucht, wenn man das so sagen kann. Das Contrail ist in M für mich sehr angenehm - verspielt kleiner Rahmen (ich mag das abfallende Oberrohr sehr) und dabei sehr tourenfreundlich. Sicher sollte aber jeder selber eine Proberunde drehen und sich ein Bild machen - vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Glück - ich habe vorher nämlich keine Schrittlänge gemessen oder Geometrien geschaut. Hoffe ich konnte meinen Eindruck etwas vermitteln!


----------

